# Help! Francesco Sanni - Opera singer (Baritone)



## Figaro91 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ciao everyone!! :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:
I'm Francesco Sanni and I'm from italy. I recently moved to OC for some reason and I was wondering to know if you 'classical guys' could put me in contact with someone in the southern california's area in order to understand how the classical music system works here. I really need to share my abilities right here and to hope that one day you will hear from my name 
I'm lately graduated in Italy presso il conservatorio di musica as OPERA SINGER. I'm a baritone as the barber of seville ^_^

I hope to hear about you soon.

Grazie mille!!


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

Figaro91 said:


> Ciao everyone!! :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:
> I'm Francesco Sanni and I'm from italy. I recently moved to OC for some reason and I was wondering to know if you 'classical guys' could put me in contact with someone in the southern california's area in order to understand how the classical music system works here. I really need to share my abilities right here and to hope that one day you will hear from my name
> I'm lately graduated in Italy presso il conservatorio di musica as OPERA SINGER. I'm a baritone as the barber of seville ^_^
> 
> ...


Don't tease, we can't wait to hear you


----------



## Figaro91 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Seeking classical pianist*



Figaro91 said:


> Ciao everyone!! :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:
> I'm Francesco Sanni and I'm from italy. I recently moved to OC for some reason and I was wondering to know if you 'classical guys' could put me in contact with someone in the southern california's area in order to understand how the classical music system works here. I really need to share my abilities right here and to hope that one day you will hear from my name
> I'm lately graduated in Italy presso il conservatorio di musica as OPERA SINGER. I'm a baritone as the barber of seville ^_^
> 
> ...


I'm also seeking pianist for my project  If you know someone who could help me, I'll be very gratefull.
I live in OC right now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps naming the era you are in is helping ????


----------



## Figaro91 (Aug 7, 2016)

*era?*



Pugg said:


> Perhaps naming the era you are in is helping ????


What do you mean for era? I sing mostly '700 to '900 music.

Area southern california.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Figaro91 said:


> What do you mean for era? I sing mostly '700 to '900 music.
> 
> Area southern california.


That's what I meant, I would like to help, alas the distance.


----------



## Figaro91 (Aug 7, 2016)

Pugg said:


> That's what I meant, I would like to help, alas the distance.


 ;( ;( ;( alas...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Figaro91 said:


> ;( ;( ;( alas...


You see my question wasn't that stupid.


----------

